# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Soldiers print masks with Hyrel equipment.

## Davo

SFC Atkins and SFC Alvarado, with the Georgia ARNG at Ft. Stewart, model the protective masks they printed. They are standing in front of the Hyrel 3D 16A printers which made the masks.

----------


## Davo

https://www.facebook.com/122ndRTIGeorgia/ made a post about it, too.

----------


## ZackJones

It would be interesting to know the prime cost of one mask...

----------


## Davo

Well, the gcode to print all the parts claims 30m of filament.

An online filament calculator says 1kg of ABS has 400m of filament, which normally costs about $20.

So we can print (ideally) 13 sets of masks for $20 of filament, or about $1.50 per mask (material cost without misprints).

----------


## ZackJones

Thank you for calculating, it's a reasonable price!

----------

